

Establishing release management policies for RubyGems - sandal
http://blog.majesticseacreature.com/establishing-release-management-policies-for

======
oomkiller
Looking good. Reading this though, I couldn't help thinking that Bundler and
RubyGems should possibly be the same thing. They are both pretty much
essential to running/developing any non trivial Ruby application. Why not make
them the same so we don't have compatibility problems? This would remove a lot
of code from Bundler that is used for supporting a bunch of old versions of
RubyGems. It would also pretty much dissolve compatibility problems between
the two, since there would be test coverage to make sure everything worked for
that version.

~~~
rawsyntax
Not everyone wants to use bundler.

~~~
oomkiller
I'm not advocating requiring bundler (that would be stupid). I'm just saying
that they seem to go hand in hand, bundler could be a "feature" to RubyGems,
kind of like how Capybara "absorbed" Steak, since it was a natural
extension/feature.

------
click170
I'd like to hear more about what is being done on the packaging front,
specifically Rubygems v Debian.

Last I heard, the Debian folks weren't too happy with RubyGems because people
who install RubyGems can upgrade gem dependencies without updating dpkg
resulting in an inconsistent state. IIRC there was effort underway to bring
RubyGems and all of it's gems into the dpkg repository.

~~~
sandal
The Debian situation has always seemed a bit unreasonable to me because
RubyGems is designed to be a tool for Rubyists, not sysadmins. The overhead of
doing operating system level integration to respect various package systems
and the way they work would be way too much for the RubyGems team.

However, if changes need to be made to allow third party packagers (such as
Debian) to use RubyGems in the way they want, those issues should be
revisited. It's not reasonable to expect RubyGems to change its core focus or
support lots of Debian specific functionality, but it is reasonable to think
that if all that is needed is some extension points or something like that,
the issues should be dealt with.

Please ask the Debian folks to file tickets against RubyGems, or to re-raise
discussions on the rubygems-developers mailing list.

